# CUBE LTD Race 08, MTB, White Candy Blue, 20"



## lew187 (14. Juli 2009)

*LINK*: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290331375077

Die Details:
*
CUBE LTD Race 08, MTB, White Candy Blue, 20"*
Bischen tuned.. andere Laufräder, sattel, sattelstütze, lenker.. vorbau... div. kleinigkeiten.

Ausstattung

Laufräder: Syncross FLR DS32 "WEIß" (Handgebaute/gespeichte Laufräder von bikepartsonline.de)
Naben: DT Swiss 340 (Disc)
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition (Alu Nippel)
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite, 31,7mm
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4, 120mm
Sattel: Fizik Aliante Gamma XM (Weiß)
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2008
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT CS-M770 9-fach
Pedalen: Crankbrothers XX 5050 (Blau/Weiß)
Schnellspanner: HOPE (Blau)
Lenker: Specialized XC 2014 Alloy
Reifen: Hinten Schwalbe Furious Fred
Spacer: HOPE (Blau)
Lenkergriffe: Ritchey Leichtgewicht Schaumgriffe


Originalteile (unverändert)

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore LX
Shifter: Shimano Deore LX Rapidfire-Plus
Bremse: Formula ORO K18 Scheibenbremse
Federgabel: Reba Rock Shox SL 85mm, Motion Control, PopLoc (Weiß)
Steuersatz: Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert


In letzter Zeit gar nicht mehr gefahren (aus persönlichen Umständen). Leider steht es nur noch herum, und es ist zu schade dafür. Ich gebe es sehr ungerne ab, aber mit dem Geld kann ich momentan mehr anfangen...

Es sind kaum gebrauchsspuren vorhanden. Der Ramen ist absolut ok. Am Lenker befinden sich ein paar kleine Kratzer, sonst weiter nichts auffälliges.

Abholung ist möglich, versand auch.

Sofort-kaufpreis... 1200 Euro. Aufgrund der teuren Einzelteile die auch noch nicht sehr alt sind.






lew


----------



## lew187 (21. Juli 2009)

hop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (22. Juli 2009)

lew187 schrieb:


> hop



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135658


----------

